# New Hampshire, Swift River



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

I spent some time working on this old shot from six years ago.  It was early Spring and we stopped by the Swift River on the Kancamagus Highway.  I brought this shot into Aurora HDR software and learned how to also put in a more interesting sky.  Here is the original shot.



Below is the edited shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

They both look beautiful Bob.  The first looks very real, while the second look more like a painting with the intensified colors.


----------



## angelica (Jul 2, 2016)

Most beautiful fotos Bob! Smell the nature,while looking at them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks SeaBreeze and Angelica.  Glad that you liked them.  I've been having fun learning how to use the software.  Of course, _after _I saved the new version, I realized that a change was necessary.  So now I'm trying to figure out how to make the correction.  I applied a layer that covered part of the tree in the top center, but it's all part of the learning process.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

A shot from the same day from a different area called "The Basin".


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

Willey Pond, Crawford Notch, NH.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

Willey Pond a day after the original shot, following a Spring snowstorm.


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2016)

OK, that picture makes me happy.  I can imagine myself sitting on that log enjoying the sound of the water.  Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

jujube said:


> OK, that picture makes me happy.  I can imagine myself sitting on that log enjoying the sound of the water.  Thanks, Bob.



I'm glad Jujube.  Thanks for the feedback.  I am really happy when my photos evoke a reaction.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

Took this at The Basin in NH, 11 years ago, dating back to my first digital camera.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

Another shot from The Basin.

View attachment 30375


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Took this at The Basin in NH, 11 years ago, dating back to my first digital camera.
> 
> View attachment 30373


I can smell the fresh air here it's so inviting!


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2016)

OK, I'm even happier.  Being laid up for a solid month with this torn knee ligament, the rivers, creeks, streams and waterfalls of North Carolina have been taunting me....just beyond my reach.  Pictures help.


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

Ive been enjoying your pictures Bob. So tell me what you shoot on as far as manual or auto ...along thoses lines. What kind of camera do you have now an what lens do you most often use. Thanks lindap


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

Ive been enjoying your picture Bob. What do you usually shoot on. I use manual alot. I like controling  my pix's as much as possible. What name brand camera do you use, I'm a Canon user. Do you use a tripod when taking pix's like this. thank lindap


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 16, 2016)

happytime said:


> Ive been enjoying your picture Bob. What do you usually shoot on. I use manual alot. I like controling  my pix's as much as possible. What name brand camera do you use, I'm a Canon user. Do you use a tripod when taking pix's like this. thank lindap



I'm glad you are enjoying my photos Lindap. These days I'm using a Panasonic Lumix DMC-G5. It is a micro 4/3 camera that I purchased four years ago when heading over to England to visit my son and his family. It is easier to carry, but still offers the interchangeable lenses. I typically don't have the luxury of carrying a tripod, but will be investing in a lighter weight model for when we travel. I use auto-focus most of the time, but control everything else. Now that I have more time, I'll start shooting in manual mode. Some of the shots above were actually taken with an older Lumix model, a more advanced point and shoot. I've started editing photos using MacPhun Creative Kit 2016 (made for Macs) and Aurora HDR.


----------

